

Navy pays Microsoft $9M a year for Windows XP - ckelly
http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/26/technology/microsoft-windows-xp-navy-contract/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9770107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9770107)

